# Odd fuel trims, squealing and tick noise.



## Ashtonswindle (Nov 6, 2020)

I’m at a loss here. I have negative fuel trims (not enough to set off CEL but still I concerns me. My Evan monitor will not complete. Also I have a odd squeal and tic noise in engine bay. The squeal happens sometimes but it might just be due to my Intake. But the tic is every time I accelerate. Does anyone have any idea what it might be my car is not under warranty and I’d really prefer to do it myself I just need some ideas of where to start


----------



## plankbuckets (May 6, 2021)

The negative fuel trim to me sounds like your fuel pressure regulator may be having issues, but from my knowledge, I wouldn't be 100% on that as I've never even heard of those going out in Cruzes. You addressed the squeal happening sometimes due to your intake, is it aftermarket? Such as a CAI? The tick, on the other hand, could quite possibly due to an oil leak. I had the same issue with a tick while driving, and had not realized I had an oil leak at the time, and leaked out all the oil in my Cruze, so I would start with checking there. If that isn't the case, have you made sure there are no loose components in the engine bay? I have seen it where the plastic engine cover comes loose and makes a sort of clicking, but that was when idling so I doubt it is your issue. But the main point, make sure you don't have an oil leak as if you do, the ticking could be an effect of low oil or even no oil at all. Good luck, and keep us updated.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

plankbuckets said:


> I wouldn't be 100% on that as I've never even heard of those going out in Cruzes.


That's because fuel pressure regulation is controlled electronically. There is no mechanical fuel pressure regulator.

Welcome to the forum!

Please take the time to introduce yourself in the new member introduction section so we can get to know you better.


----------



## newf1 (May 6, 2021)

Ashtonswindle said:


> I’m at a loss here. I have negative fuel trims (not enough to set off CEL but still I concerns me. My Evan monitor will not complete. Also I have a odd squeal and tic noise in engine bay. The squeal happens sometimes but it might just be due to my Intake. But the tic is every time I accelerate. Does anyone have any idea what it might be my car is not under warranty and I’d really prefer to do it myself I just need some ideas of where to start


I had that ticking noise and gas fumes they fixed it and told me it was loose spark plug


----------

